# Damn united airlines at it again!



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/01/30/woman-denied-emotional-support-peacock-on-united-flight.html

Long Story Short, UA said no you cant bring your peacock on the plane. LOLS!


----------



## akwooly (Jan 30, 2018)

EMOTIONAL. SUPPORT. PEACOCK.  WTF.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 30, 2018)

Can I bring an emotional support peacock to work?  Maybe an emotional support squirrel.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 30, 2018)

No amount of opprobrium is too much for that individual.


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2018)

^ I see somebody is subscribed to word of the day


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2018)

and if this is a gripe about United thread, I just took their new "basic economy" from DEN to LAX.  No carry on?  WTF?  No advance check in unless you buy a checked bag? 

We have the United Explorer Credit Card but only the card holder (my wife) gets any benefits? 

Where's the scissors?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2018)

The wife and boys are taking United to Ireland this Spring. Will they have normal "international" amenities or will it be a basic 8 hour flight of misery?


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

I would say probably misery if flying economy, but unless it's basic economy you should get your standard meals and bevvies. 

I just booked economy tickets to europe for this fall and paid an extra 150 to choose my seats ahead of time


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

cement said:


> and if this is a gripe about United thread, I just took their new "basic economy" from DEN to LAX.  No carry on?  WTF?  No advance check in unless you buy a checked bag?
> 
> We have the United Explorer Credit Card but only the card holder (my wife) gets any benefits?
> 
> Where's the scissors?


yeah, and fun fact - most basic economy fares are at the same level as the old non basic economy fares. but if it helps more people see more places or visit loved ones more often because they can afford more tickets, then yay i guess.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2018)

the one good thing is the entire plan is "rented" its one of those HS Marching Band trips, I think they are taking 3 planes, but all the seats will be band nerds - feel sorry for the flight crew - especially the plane that is mostly "percussion" people


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

tell them to fight for the biz class seats then! ha


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm sure the faculty /band staff who the band boosters (parents) are paying their share of the trip will grab those - but I will tell my kids to go for those and remind the faculty they ain't paying for their seats #fuckedup


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 31, 2018)

When I was flying back and forth to Afghanistan all the time, the military would charter planes to get between D.C. and Kuwait.  One flight home was on a 737 so we ended up having to make 5 or 6 stops.  My R&amp;R was right before Christmas so the flight back was almost creepy....a 777 with maybe 20 people on it.  Weren't many people heading back to the 'Stan right before Christmas but people are always trying to head home for the holidays so they have to size the plane based on the number of people they would be picking up, hence the 777.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 31, 2018)

cement said:


> ^ I see somebody is subscribed to word of the day


Nope. I just pay attention on these forums.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

I read an article about this too. It seems that it was not the fact that it was a peacock, but that it was TOO BIG. That made it even more ridiculous to me!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I read an article about this too. It seems that it was not the fact that it was a peacock, but that it was TOO BIG. That made it even more ridiculous to me!


The peacock was too big? Damn, I’ve never had that happen before.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 31, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> The peacock was too big? Damn, I’ve never had that happen before.


Well, that's what, in fact, she said.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2018)

Even the American-based airlines have different baselines for international versus domestic flight ammenities.

Basic domestic only really covers your seat. Everything else (carry on, snack, checked bag, etc) is extra, but it varies based on airlines.

Basic international always allows for at least one checked bag, you get one carryone + a "personal item" (book, jacket, purse, etc), and any flight longer than 3hrs has at least one meal + drinks.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I read an article about this too. It seems that it was not the fact that it was a peacock, but that it was TOO BIG. That made it even more ridiculous to me!


and it had its own ticket/seat.  Seems reasonable to me.  :brickwall:


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

idk, i feel like if you need a support animal to the extent that you need it to travel with you, maybe don't choose a peacock. 

people have been abusing the support animal allowances terribly. I do not support this action. I understand you want to take your babies with you but make proper arrangements for this to happen.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> people have been abusing the support animal allowances terribly. I do not support this action. I understand you want to take your babies with you but make proper arrangements for this to happen.


Agreed.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 31, 2018)

I have been on UA only one time before.

Last year we went to Taiwan were were on one of those god forsaken UA 747's with the communal movies. The movies sucked and the wifi streaming didn't work. I just kept telling myself that it was a cheap ticket. (And it was.)

This summer we will be using them again (cheap ticket) and will be flying on the 777. Each seat will have the standard touch screen entertainment so it should go ok.

In international coach, you'll get a hot meal and free beer/ wine. UA's beer sucks so I would need to recommend the wine.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Last year we went to Taiwan were were on one of those god forsaken UA 747's with the communal movies. The movies sucked and the wifi streaming didn't work. I just kept telling myself that it was a cheap ticket. (And it was.)


*#BYOMobileMediaDeviceFail *


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't mind the BYO device policy for streaming so long as the wifi actually works.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 31, 2018)

The Flyer family encountered the same BYO device system on a flight from Germany to Chicago.  We had the following 2 problems:

1.  No power available at the seats.  All the little kids that had spent the last few hours killing their iPad batteries had no way to charge them.

2.  The wifi system crashed about 10 minutes into the 8hr flight. 

It was an aircraft full of very unhappy people.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2018)

I never count on wifi working on any flight I go on!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I don't mind the BYO device policy for streaming so long as the wifi actually works.


No need for wifi if you store the media on local memory. :thumbs:



Flyer_PE said:


> The Flyer family encountered the same BYO device system on a flight from Germany to Chicago.  We had the following 2 problems:
> 
> 1.  No power available at the seats.  All the little kids that had spent the last few hours killing their iPad batteries had no way to charge them.
> 
> ...


1. *#BYOPowerBankFail *(should be rated at least 15000 mAH)

2. See above. :thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 31, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind the BYO device policy for streaming so long as the wifi actually works.
> ...


For the record,  the Flyer family had back-up power for all devices and downloaded content so we were ok.  There was lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth around us though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2018)

KF, then you're also at the mercy of your device's storage capacity. Not everyone carries a 1TB external harddrive in their back pocket.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 1, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> No need for wifi if you store the media on local memory. :thumbs:


This is one thing that I can't stand about Android. I got both of my kids tablets and set them up a restricted account so that they wouldn't be able to download whatever they want, but for some ridiculous reason you can't access files stored on the sd card from those accounts. So now I'm limited to about 8 gigs of storage for their apps and any media I want to download for them to watch which is pathetic. There's got to be an easier way to handle this.


----------



## P-E (Feb 1, 2018)

Prob not allowed on board either


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2018)

american airlines quietly rolled out that basic economy too, after a limited test market.   Some people didn't read the fine print on the ticket info, then got a wicked shock at the airport when they couldn't have a carry on.  No preassigned seating either with the basic on AA, so you are the last to board.  Probably the first to get bumped for over sold flights too.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> american airlines quietly rolled out that basic economy too, after a limited test market.   Some people didn't read the fine print on the ticket info, then got a wicked shock at the airport when they couldn't have a carry on.  No preassigned seating either with the basic on AA, so you are the last to board.  Probably the first to get bumped for over sold flights too.


True, but it's the lack of services that results in the low fare.  Why is it that some people find that concept so difficult to understand?  My wife recently bought a UA basic economy ticket.  She packed a small roller and risked it.  They didn't say anything and the flight went well.

I think it's fixed it now (I forget whether it was iTunes or Netflix), but I got burned a couple of times downloading content to local memory but needed a wifi connection to start watching.  I learned to initialize it just before getting on board so I could then 'resume" watching but it was a PITA.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2018)

I just got an emotional support mountain lion. I wonder if I can take that on the plane with me?


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I just got an emotional support mountain lion. I wonder if I can take that on the plane with me?








So you all don't just fly Southwest everywhere?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> This is one thing that I can't stand about Android. I got both of my kids tablets and set them up a restricted account so that they wouldn't be able to download whatever they want, but for some ridiculous reason you can't access files stored on the sd card from those accounts. So now I'm limited to about 8 gigs of storage for their apps and any media I want to download for them to watch which is pathetic. There's got to be an easier way to handle this.


Surely you must be joking. That's one of the BEST things about Android. Apple renames files and sticks them in some strange directory structure before you can access them. And even then, the media can only be played on stupid i-Tunes. Something must be wonky with your file structure and/or the app(s) you are using to access the data. I have full directory access on all my Android devices including my GS6 curved, Nexus 7, and Samsung Galaxy Tab 3. Unless you are trying to access DLNA and/or copyrighted material and there is some sort of protection instated. Then that might be a different issue entirely.

Send me the specs and what you are trying to do and perhaps we can rectify the issue. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I think it's fixed it now (I forget whether it was iTunes or Netflix), but I got burned a couple of times downloading content to local memory but needed a wifi connection to start watching.  I learned to initialize it just before getting on board so I could then 'resume" watching but it was a PITA.


THat is annoying...especially with the kiddos on road trips.  It is downloaded to their device but requires an internet connection to start it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2018)

I don't care why you need an emotional support animal, they need to follow the same process as those with official support animals like seeing eye dogs, etc.  There is a process, follow it or drive.  Allowing cats or other furry or feathered animals on a flight that recirculates air is already a PITA for those with allergies.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I think it's fixed it now (I forget whether it was iTunes or Netflix), but I got burned a couple of times downloading content to local memory but needed a wifi connection to start watching.  I learned to initialize it just before getting on board so I could then 'resume" watching but it was a PITA.





snickerd3 said:


> THat is annoying...especially with the kiddos on road trips.  It is downloaded to their device but requires an internet connection to start it.


And hence those programs get deleted from my devices. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2018)

although I don't like the "cattle" system - we fly southwest 99% of the time, you do get essentially free tv / movies with your own device. not always exactly what you want to watch but it passes the time pretty well.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 1, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Surely you must be joking. That's one of the BEST things about Android. Apple renames files and sticks them in some strange directory structure before you can access them. And even then, the medic can only be played on stupid i-Tunes. Something must be wonky with your file structure and/or the app(s) you are using to access the data. I have full directory on all my Android devices including my GS6 curved, Nexus 7, and Samsung Galaxy Tab 3. Unless you are trying to access DLNA and/or copyrighted material and there is some sort of protection instated. Then that might be a different issue entirely.
> 
> Send me the specs and what you are trying to do and perhaps we can rectify the issue. :thumbs:


This is basically what I'm dealing with:  https://forums.androidcentral.com/general-help-how/619278-how-do-i-give-sd-card-read-access-restricted-profile.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> although I don't like the "cattle" system - we fly southwest 99% of the time, you do get essentially free tv / movies with your own device. not always exactly what you want to watch but it passes the time pretty well.


SW has been our go to for domestic lately as well.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> This is basically what I'm dealing with:  https://forums.androidcentral.com/general-help-how/619278-how-do-i-give-sd-card-read-access-restricted-profile.html


That could be due to any number of infinite things that aren't properly configured. Need to get the make/model and specs of the device you are trying to get this to work on.

EDIT: I also wouldn't be trying to use a restricted profile on these devices when trying to play stored content. There are other more robust parental controls that can be implemented.


----------



## User1 (Feb 1, 2018)

I love southwest. and recently earned the companion pass. now i just need a companion to fly free with me. LOL   :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I love southwest. and recently earned the companion pass. now i just need a companion to fly free with me. LOL   :thumbs:


Emotional Support Alexa? :dunno:


----------



## User1 (Feb 1, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Emotional Support Alexa? :dunno:


if that bitch needs an entire seat to herself then we have a problem.

although, i *would* be able to not sit next to anyone...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> if that bitch needs an entire seat to herself then we have a problem.
> 
> although, i *would* be able to not sit next to anyone...


_"Alexa, stop payment on 2nd charge ###### by United Airlines." _:thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I love southwest. and recently earned the companion pass. now i just need a companion to fly free with me. LOL   :thumbs:


Where are we going?

We use SW a lot.  They have some great fares and changes are easy, not to mention that you can cancel and still have the credits for future use.  We've had good experiences with them.


----------



## User1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes. I love them for all of these reasons. Although, they haven't sent me any drink tickets recently...

OMG DID I FORGET TO UPDATE MY MAILING ADDRESS WITH THEM?!!! -- I checked...and my address is up to date. where my drink tickets, bro?

And, I'm not sure. Probably San diego this winter, maybe chicago or STL sometime this summer? People tend to come to me, so my travel ends up being international mostly. haha.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 1, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> That could be due to any number of infinite things that aren't properly configured. Need to get the make/model and specs of the device you are trying to get this to work on.
> 
> EDIT: I also wouldn't be trying to use a restricted profile on these devices when trying to play stored content. There are other more robust parental controls that can be implemented.


It's a Samsung Galaxy Tab A:  https://www.costco.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-A-Wi-Fi-Tablet---Quad-Core---Lollipop---Smoky-Titanium---Bonus-Sleeve.product.100215599.html.


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> Yes. I love them for all of these reasons. Although, they haven't sent me any drink tickets recently...
> 
> OMG DID I FORGET TO UPDATE MY MAILING ADDRESS WITH THEM?!!! -- I checked...and my address is up to date. where my drink tickets, bro?
> 
> And, I'm not sure. Probably San diego this winter, maybe chicago or STL sometime this summer? People tend to come to me, so my travel ends up being international mostly. haha.


I recently found my drink tickets squirreled away in my secret Southwest drink ticket hiding place. I fly with my mother next month and it will absolutely call for a 8 am Fat Tire.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2018)

How do you get drink tickets from SW?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2018)

mr snick got a bundle of SW drink coupons late last year.  He said they take even expired ones.


----------



## User1 (Feb 1, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> How do you get drink tickets from SW?


typically just from flying with them. I guess it has been a while since I've flown SW. But now I have SW CCs and they should give me ALL of the drink tickets!

and yes i've heard that as well, though I usually try to give mine away. Maybe I shouldn't


----------



## Supe (Feb 1, 2018)

csb said:


> I recently found my drink tickets squirreled away in my secret Southwest drink ticket hiding place. I fly with my mother next month and it will absolutely call for a 8 am Fat Tire.


Maybe your mother just needs an 8 am F*l*at Tire, and happens to miss her flight?


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> How do you get drink tickets from SW?


Typically at least 10 flights (five round trip) will make them throw some love your way.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2018)

although they haven't released the rates yet, southwest is supposed to start flying to Hawaii this year.

we have enough points to get there (based on our estimates) - mainly due to getting their credit card (like 70,000 pts)

For those of you with fatty money that have been there is Hawaii "worth it"?  Seen a few deals from Costco, but looks like getting a decent room and overall place is pretty costly.

Wife is wanting to go next year. But she keeps mentioning "hiking" and I'm like, I can F'n hike in Colorado.?

I'm partial to two weeks in our standard place in the Keys, no kids, dive one week, rent a boat the next.. That amount of money buys us one week on the island...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah, and you can stay in a hotel and sit by a pool in Colorado too...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2018)

Can sit by the pool in my neighborhood!

But whenever we talk about HI (since SW is flying there) she always mentions hiking and I'm just like... ughhh not on my list of things to do there

My priorities would be:

Pool bar
Surfing lesson 
Diving
Drinking
Jeep rental / drive

Maybe one half day of hiking


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 1, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Wife is wanting to go next year. But she keeps mentioning "hiking" and I'm like, I can F'n hike in Colorado.?


You cannot find hikes in Colorado like the hikes I did two years ago in Kauai, to my knowledge!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 1, 2018)

At the basic level, yes you're still walking down a dirt trail surrounded by trees. But having done some of the hikes here in NZ, I can say the experience is different. Really neat seeing the differences though. I'd recommend doing at least one, but I'd also be more likely to be hanging out at the pool/beach.


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Can sit by the pool in my neighborhood!
> 
> But whenever we talk about HI (since SW is flying there) she always mentions hiking and I'm just like... ughhh not on my list of things to do there
> 
> ...


I spent an afternoon there body surfing.  That was fun.    I did get to hike one of the days on Kauai.  it was weird looking down at rainbows.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 2, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Can sit by the pool in my neighborhood!
> 
> But whenever we talk about HI (since SW is flying there) she always mentions hiking and I'm just like... ughhh not on my list of things to do there
> 
> ...


I saw this as someone who absolutely loves Hawaii, but if your top things are pool bars, diving, and drinking then Hawaii would be an expensive vacation. You'd get a lot more for your money going to an all-inclusive resort in Mexico or the Caribbean. Hiking is one thing I would absolutely recommend in Hawaii and like Dex and leggo said, it's going to be completely different than the hikes you are used to doing.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 2, 2018)

We loved our time in Hawaii.  We're not beach people though and I agree with Ble that if your goal is to dive/beach/drink you can probably do that much cheaper elsewhere.  Everything in Hawaii is expensive, especially food and lodging.

But there are some phenomenal sights and, yes, hiking.  Hiking lush tropical rainforests and open lava fields is a whole different world than alpine hiking in Colorado.  A couple of the more memorable hikes we did were through a bamboo forest in Haleakala on Maui, and up one of the volcano cones in Volcanoes National Park at dusk as a storm moved in.  And one of the coolest things I've ever done in my life is fly over the active lava flow at Pu'u O'o.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah I'm sure it's really good - we've just done so many hiking /backpacking vacations the last 5 years I'm just a little over it. We backcountry backpacked in Yellowstone and the Tetons - was amazing but just not looking for that to be the sole purpose of the trip.

We were originally going to go to Belize and dive the blue hole - that's been on my list for a while.

Our dive friends have told us the diving in HI is mostly reef dives and those all look alike after a while- there is just something about descending to the 100' level on a wreck that makes reef diving not as "cool" after you've done a couple hundred of them...


----------



## User1 (Feb 2, 2018)

maybe save hawaii for next year and do florida this year? I feel like service to hawaii won't start until late this year, and who knows when they'll open up ticket sales etc. 

I got the companion pass by signing up for 2 ccs with 60k bonuses each (i've just recently started learning how to maximize cc points for more travel since that's what's most important to me - experiences)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2018)

mudpuppy said:


> And one of the coolest things I've ever done in my life is fly over the active lava flow at Pu'u O'o.


@Flyer_PE, how much would the fuel be to make this happen? :dunno:


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 2, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> I saw this as someone who absolutely loves Hawaii, but if your top things are pool bars, diving, and drinking then Hawaii would be an expensive vacation. You'd get a lot more for your money going to an all-inclusive resort in Mexico or the Caribbean. Hiking is one thing I would absolutely recommend in Hawaii and like Dex and leggo said, it's going to be completely different than the hikes you are used to doing.


I was thinking the same thing.  I'll bet if you looked you could find excursions to check off the other two things on your list too.  Several years ago went to Jamaica and it was a fun trip.  Plenty of food and drinking at the resort and you don't have to worry about paying for any of it.  I'm not sure that I would call it a "hike", but we also did the trip up Dunns River Falls when we were there and that was pretty neat too.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 2, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > And one of the coolest things I've ever done in my life is fly over the active lava flow at Pu'u O'o.
> ...


If we're launching out of Chicago, more than anything I've ever flown can carry.


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2018)

Lava "firehose" pouring directly into the ocean by moonlight last March.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I can see both sides of this one 

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/02/08/spirit-airlines-employee-told-student-to-flush-emotional-support-hamster-down-toilet-student-alleges.html


----------



## User1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I can see both sides of this one
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/02/08/spirit-airlines-employee-told-student-to-flush-emotional-support-hamster-down-toilet-student-alleges.html


First of all, if you are fine to board that plane without your emotional support hamster, after flushing it down a goddamn toilet, then you didn't need to put the poor thing in this situation.

Second, WTF


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm smelling a lawsuit generating kid here.

We flew (well the wife and kids) with our cat from ATL to DEN, had to pay a fee and keep it in its crate under the seat. I don't know the laws about pets from the rodent family though.. But Spirit will pretty much let you do anything on a flight if you pay their fee's so I am sure they could have worked something out..

I also suspect Pebbles wasn't flushed, whole thing has to be a stunt.  I'd be checking local pet shops outside airport to see about a recent purchase just before the flight..

and...

Jesus H Christ....


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 8, 2018)

FAKE NEWS!


----------



## csb (Feb 8, 2018)

There's a person in the Denver area with a miniature horse as a support animal. 

And there is no way in hell I'm getting on a flight with a peacock or tarantula. Plus, did you guys read that dog bite story? The guy had a 50-lb lab on his lap that bit the guy next to him's face. What the hell?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

If I see a tarantula on a plane there's going to be issues


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 8, 2018)

Cue the Snakes on a Plane meme.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 9, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Cue the Snakes on a Plane meme.


You asked for it.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 9, 2018)

Here's the problem, the whole country has become so worried about being PC that people think they can do whatever they want and then cry "discrimination" if anyone challenges them.  By all rights, calling your dog/hamster/peacock/spider an "emotional support pet" should get you two things, jack and shit.  God forbid people be required to provide documentation that their animal is truly a service animal (even an "emotional support animal" has to be prescribed by licensed therapist) because then we would be infringing on their rights.  Five second Google search to find "an Emotional Support Dog does not require specialized training", but we're supposed to let them on planes?  If that's the case, then it should be mandatory that people with so-called emotional support animals carry insurance for when their dog bites some guy in the face in the next seat.  Took another five seconds to fid out that, at the time of this posting, there are exactly 43,118 listings for service dog vests on eBay.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2018)

I still get pissed when I see people with a (non service) dog in home depot. Not sure why people feel the need to do that. Wish the stores would get some balls back and call BS on that.

People have gotten carried away with this shit, I have even seen dogs in the grocery store. Its just F'n rude IMO.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2018)

^^ seriously?! The only time I see pets in a store anywhere in SE WI is PetCo. Where they are allowed!  LOL


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 9, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I still get pissed when I see people with a (non service) dog in home depot. Not sure why people feel the need to do that. Wish the stores would get some balls back and call BS on that.
> 
> People have gotten carried away with this shit, I have even seen dogs in the grocery store. Its just F'n rude IMO.


Guilty as charged.  That's the only place *one* of our dogs will go with us.  The two pit mixes are friendly as can be, but they're also excitable idiots.  Our great dane, on the other hand, is about as calm as could be so sometimes we will take him to HD or Lowes with us.

Edit: I will add, that he goes wearing nothing but a leash and collar, no bogus vests.  We also asked before we brought him what their policy was and both of our local stores said it was fine.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 9, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I still get pissed when I see people with a (non service) dog in home depot. Not sure why people feel the need to do that. Wish the stores would get some balls back and call BS on that.
> 
> People have gotten carried away with this shit, I have even seen dogs in the grocery store. Its just F'n rude IMO.


Well you can't leave the dog in the car....someone will break your window to "rescue" the dog, call the police, and you'll be arrested when you come out of the store for animal cruelty.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2018)

I just remember my days working at HD and folks in the yuppie area near the store would bring their muts in and let them piss all over the floor and not be too interested in cleaning it up..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I just remember my days working at HD and folks in the yuppie area


LOL...like loitering? Yuppie area....hahaha


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 9, 2018)

What happened to just leaving the pet home? Why does it even need to leave the house while you go shopping?


----------



## Supe (Feb 12, 2018)

csb said:


> Plus, did you guys read that dog bite story? The guy had a 50-lb lab on his lap that bit the guy next to him's face. What the hell?


In all fairness, if you get bit by a lab, you probably deserved it.  They're like the Love Gurus of dogs.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2018)

we take our dog for rides all the time, just not to the store...


----------



## User1 (Feb 12, 2018)

What if you took the dog to the park that is 30 miles away and you also need to stop at home depot on the way home which is also 30 miles away from home? :dunno: I just have cats and they stay at home. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2018)

October through July I would just leave her in the car 

July through September I would plan better


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 14, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/13/business/united-dead-dog.html?action=click&amp;contentCollection=Health&amp;module=Trending&amp;version=Full&amp;region=Marginalia&amp;pgtype=article


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2018)

I'd sue them so hard I'd be able open a shelter from the payout.

At the same time, when you, as a pet owner, realize that something is f'd up, why in the world do you go along with it?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 14, 2018)

Supe said:


> I'd sue them so hard I'd be able open a shelter from the payout.
> 
> *At the same time, when you, as a pet owner, realize that something is f'd up, why in the world do you go along with it?*


Probably because there have been many recent incidents where airline attendants/pilots have removed passengers for what they perceive as unruly behavior.


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2018)

Maybe that's just me.  They can kick me off the flight or cuff me and walk me out.  I wouldn't dream of putting my dogs in jeopardy regardless of the perceived consequences, flight or no flight.


----------



## User1 (Mar 14, 2018)

that poor dog can you even imagine the terror


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2018)

Buy the animal a seat, drive with the family pet, or put it in a kennel.

Unfortunate situation but these animal/plane stories are getting out of hand.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 14, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Buy the animal a seat, drive with the family pet, or put it in a kennel.
> 
> Unfortunate situation but these animal/plane stories are getting out of hand.




The airline allows carry-on pets that can fit in a carrier under the seat.  The airline charges a fee for doing this.  The passenger followed all these rules, but the airline didn't follow their own rules.  You can't pin this on the passenger in this case.  Shockingly, the airline actually immediately accepted full responsibility for their error in this case.

Besides, the airline won't let you buy a seat for a pet.  It's either in a carrier under the seat, or checked luggage (or a service animal, but that's a whole 'nother story.)

Our dogs are too big to fit under the seat and personally I don't think I could bring myself to check them as luggage, so driving is the only option if we want to take our dogs somewhere (and we've done so.)  But that's not possible if, for instance, you're moving overseas.


----------



## csb (Mar 14, 2018)

You can still take a boat across the Atlantic: http://www.cunard.com/

I can't imagine the guilt that everyone involved is feeling. Trying to take a usually high energy dog on board along with small children seems awful. 

I imagine the flight attendant was having a bad day prior to this happening, but a grumpy day at work doesn't mean your dog should die.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2018)

Did the kennel not fit under the seat? this is pretty strange.. &amp; its the main reason I just pay for boarding when we go out of town - the article didn't state if they were moving or just travelling. But Houston to NY wasn't overseas?  I too just don't see the need to take your pet with you when you travel places (not _victim_ shaming I just don't understand it) they have some pretty comfy animal boarding places these days.

we ( the wife and boys flew while we drove) put our cat on the plane when we moved from ATL - DEN and they (Southwest) were pretty adamant when we paid for the ability to bring the animal that if the carrier we had didn't fit under the seat we would have to find some other way to transport the cat..I think they even provided some recommendations of what types of carries to buy when we purchased the "under the seat ticket"

I know its probably a shitty job that is only balanced out by the ability to travel the world for free, but my niece is a delta flight attendant, and she has basically become a flat out bitch about her job, I mean its not like they actually _fly the plane,_ but you would think they do from talking to them.. drop your attitude, shut your mouth, and bring my god damn bloody marry!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2018)

Truly an unfortunate circumstance, but like RG I don't understand the need for bring a pet along.  The article indicates that the bag did not fit beneath the seat and was a tripping hazard so the flight attendant told her that it needed to go in the overhead.  It also sounds like the flight attendant didn't listen or pay attention that the bag contained a live animal and instead treated it like a just a "get your bag stowed so we can take-off" thing.  That being said one article claimed that the dog was barking during take-off and then became quiet but the passenger was paying attention to her two young children and never checked on the dog until after they landed....3-1/2 hours later... when she found the dog dead.  You'd think that someone would have checked on the poor dog as soon as they could if they cared at all.  Sounds like this passenger had more than they could handle between the kids and the dog and the perfect storm ended sadly.  Unfortunately, preventable s&amp;^t like this happens.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 15, 2018)

Will their pet-related woes never cease....

https://mashable.com/2018/03/14/united-airlines-dog-japan/#b.JUM8jTbsqI


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2018)

If I was the United CEO I would just ban pets, animals, etc. better to take some overall grief than deal with these reoccurring issues..

But at least the dog wasn't sent to South Korea - then it would be in Gen Tso's Chicken


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 16, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Truly an unfortunate circumstance, but like RG I don't understand the need for bring a pet along.  The article indicates that the bag did not fit beneath the seat and was a tripping hazard so the flight attendant told her that it needed to go in the overhead.  It also sounds like the flight attendant didn't listen or pay attention that the bag contained a live animal and instead treated it like a just a "get your bag stowed so we can take-off" thing.  That being said one article claimed that the dog was barking during take-off and then became quiet but the passenger was paying attention to her two young children and never checked on the dog until after they landed....3-1/2 hours later... when she found the dog dead.  You'd think that someone would have checked on the poor dog as soon as they could if they cared at all.  Sounds like this passenger had more than they could handle between the kids and the dog and the perfect storm ended sadly.  Unfortunately, preventable s&amp;^t like this happens.


I know.  I don't understand how no one checked on that poor dog when it was barking.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I know.  I don't understand how no one checked on that poor dog when it was barking.


Then there's the language barrier thrown into the equation.  11yo daughter has been doing all the talking to the press (except for the Spanish channel) because mama is not very fluent in English. 

They're backpedaling now saying they couldn't check on the dog at all because mama was holding the infant and there was turbulence on the flight.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2018)

Here's a nice little article that give some insight to why some flight attendants think their shit doesn't stink, harder to graduate from flight attendant school then Harvard ?



http://www.businessinsider.com/delta-airlines-flight-attendant-training-school-inside-look-2018-3


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2018)

*than


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2018)

please join me in the banning thread...


----------



## csb (Mar 23, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Here's a nice little article that give some insight to why some flight attendants think their shit doesn't stink, harder to graduate from flight attendant school then Harvard ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/delta-airlines-flight-attendant-training-school-inside-look-2018-3


Can they host an "engineers try stuff" session for us?


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2018)

called it! 

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-united-pet-travel-restrictions-0502-story.html


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 7, 2018)

Oh man, that raises a completely different treadmill question!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2018)

Would a space shuttle take off if it was on a treadmill in space?


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2018)

But are there snakes on the space shuttle?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 7, 2018)

LOL


----------



## leggo PE (May 11, 2018)

Well, there's this:

https://www.sfgate.com/chris-mcginnis/article/United-reinstates-tomato-juice-after-backlash-12904623.php


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Well, there's this:
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/chris-mcginnis/article/United-reinstates-tomato-juice-after-backlash-12904623.php


Really?  The want for tomato juice on a plane is "inexplicable?"  Did they bother to check the fact that every one of those tomato juice cans was ordered with two vodka mini bottles?


----------



## Dleg (May 15, 2018)

Shit, I just can't function without my emotional support cockroach! Damn you, American!!!!

http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/14/news/american-airlines-emotional-support-animals-policy/index.html


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 15, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Shit, I just can't function without my emotional support cockroach! Damn you, American!!!!
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/14/news/american-airlines-emotional-support-animals-policy/index.html


At least my emotional support honey badger isn't banned.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2018)

Honey Badger don't give a shit.


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2018)

Mother fucker brings a spider on a plane we gonna have problems...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 16, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Mother fucker brings a spider on a plane we gonna have problems...


You want to worry about the jumping kind. That would be quite a spectacle if you've got a sealed metal tube full of arachnophobes and let off a couple of these.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Mother fucker brings a spider on a plane we gonna have problems...


But you're ok with goats and chickens?


----------



## jeb6294 (May 16, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> But you're ok with goats and chickens?


Yes....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> Yes....


On a plane?  I wouldn't be able to take that, strapped into a seat for 5 hrs.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 21, 2018)

Not an airline, but similar issue.  Short version of the story in the news, guy goes to the news complaining that he got cited for having his "service dog" at the VA.

https://www.wcpo.com/news/health/veteran-cited-to-federal-court-after-dispute-over-service-dog-at-va-hospital

First of all, it is a 4-month old puppy.  If that is really a service dog then she must be the Doogie Howser of dogs.  Second, I have met and work with most of the VA Police, including Chief Bartos.  They are all good guys, and I think all of them are veterans themselves.  I guarantee they didn't just saunter up and write this guy a citation.  I'm sure he was given several opportunities to have someone have someone get the dog.  Third, the story conveniently leaves out the part about the puppy crapping and peeing all over his room (this is second hand info, but from a very reliable source).  Fourth, he/they try to spin the story to make it sound like the VA doesn't allow service animals, and yet, I see them in the hospital all the time.


----------



## Master slacker (May 21, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> But you're ok with goats and chickens?


Chickens are f*cking awesome.


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2018)

air travel truly has become Greyhound these days...

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/05/21/frontier-airlines-passenger-arrested-after-peeing-on-seat-in-front-him-during-flight.html


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2018)

This woman got her seat changed, arrived at her destination, had all fees waived, and $200 for her troubles.  What are they supposed to do pullover and push the guy out the door?

Guy was a total d-bag and got arrested when they landed.  People need to understand that screaming and yelling on a plane really doesn't help.


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2018)

I don't fly that much but it seems on most recent flights there is always someone really drunk. I don't know if they have an official limit but one would think the flight crew would cut people off after its obvious they have had too many - not sure if this guy was drunk or just a perv, maybe some of both..


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 22, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I don't fly that much but it seems on most recent flights there is always someone really drunk. I don't know if they have an official limit but one would think the flight crew would cut people off after its obvious they have had too many


Out of curiosity, what flight times? I generally have 6,7, &amp; 8am flights so not very typical I suppose at that time (even for Wisconsin!).


----------



## csb (May 24, 2018)

What's the Frontier charge for peeing on the seat in front of you?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 24, 2018)

csb said:


> What's the Frontier charge for peeing on the seat in front of you?


$15 one-way, $30 round-trip

$45 if seated in an exit row.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2018)

If Trump is sitting in said seat, he'll pay the charges for you (through his lawyer, of course)...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 24, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If Trump is sitting in said seat, he'll pay the charges for you (through his lawyer, of course)...


If Hillary or Obama are sitting in the seat, they'll have the (2) people sitting nearest to you pay it for you. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (May 25, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> If Hillary or Obama are sitting in the seat, they'll have the (2) people sitting nearest to you pay it for you. :thumbs:


----------



## jeb6294 (May 25, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> If Hillary or Obama are sitting in the seat, they'll have the (2) people sitting nearest to you pay it for you. :thumbs:


If Hillary's the one who does it, just best forget it even happened or you'll end up having an unfortunate "accident" on the way home from the airport.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2018)

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article219773560.html

Don't be trying to take no squirrels on a Frontier flight!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article219773560.html
> 
> Don't be trying to take no squirrels on a Frontier flight!


If you need a support squirrel, you shouldn't be flying.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2018)

@matt267 PE did you watch the first video? The lady's reaction as she's being carted off is kind of amusing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> @matt267 PE did you watch the first video? The lady's reaction as she's being carted off is kind of amusing.


Pretty sad.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 11, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> If you need a support squirrel, you shouldn't be flying.


Unless its a support flying-squirrel, then it's totally understandable.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 11, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> If Hillary's the one who does it, just best forget it even happened or you'll end up having an unfortunate "accident" on the way home from the airport.


Ah, the ole two-bullet-wounds-in-your-head suicide.  Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2019)

da fuq?

https://www.foxnews.com/travel/lufthansa-comes-after-passenger-who-tried-popular-hidden-city-flight-hack


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 13, 2019)

This "hack" has been known for years and IIRC it's clearly written in just about all ticket contracts that this is not permitted.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 13, 2019)

The big question is this hack really a "simple little trick" or "an Obama program that is ending?"


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 13, 2019)

It's a hack, and it's based on arcane airline pricing policies. It's been around for decades but the internet as made it simpler to take advantage of.

I've taken advantage of it a few times on company travel when the "hidden city" turned out to be a local airport, and I was trying to save money. I never walked away at a connecting airport though. From a FCA standpoint, the wasted time from an extra connecting flight or travel to the further local airport, wasn't really worth the saved funds.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2019)

Id also like to see how they would try and charge you for the fee - I would deny that shit on my credit card, and in all reality I don't know why they care since the plane is making a stop anyways.. probably saving them an ounce of fuel


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 13, 2019)

The airlines have a racket set up where they screw people that live near a hub and want to take nonstop flights, but at the same time offer competitive fares from cities they connect to.

One instance for me was was wanting to fly to Marquette, MI on business.  Detroit to Marquette nonstop was $600+ roundtrip.  Lansing is about an hour drive from the Detroit airport, and flights from Lansing to Detroit to Marquette were $350.  But it adds a couple hours to connect and have a layover, so they're banking on business travelers paying the premium for the nonstop flight, and they also compete with American who has flights from Lansing to Chicago to Marquette so they have to keep fares lower there (there's no competition on the nonstop Detroit - Marquette flight.)

But their racket breaks down if you fly Marquette to Detroit and then get off and walk away without taking your return flight to Lansing.  So they try to make that practice "illegal."  For the most part it hasn't held up in court, but I have heard of airlines cancelling frequent flier accounts if you do it too many times.  For the average traveler that might not mean much, but people that fly a lot can easily have thousands of dollars in frequent flier miles.

One drawback to hidden city ticketing where you walk away at the connecting airport is you can't check bags, because they'll go to the final destination without you (and if you're forced to gate-check a bag, then what?)  But the big danger is that if your first flight gets cancelled, you might be rerouted through a different connecting airport and and not get to where you originally were planning to go.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2019)

And in order to do it, you have to book both the initial and return flights as separate trips (two one-way plans) because if you skip out halfway on the original flight, your return is cancelled. Some airlines try to combat this by making roundtrip packages a little more affordable.


----------

